# Pins 11/7



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Pins was in absolute chaos today! The wade/1st guts were full of smacks,jacks,reds,pomps, Bull sharks, and Blacktips.....all at the same time!!! One of the coolest days i have ever spent on the beach! Wish i could of took more pix....but there just wasnt time!
End result.....


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Great catch! Dangit, I wish I was there right now. The meat haul before the storm :brew:


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, that pomp on the bottom row is huge. Great catch. What is the story behind the snapper?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

histprof said:


> Man, that pomp on the bottom row is huge. Great catch. What is the story behind the snapper?


Yeah, i know...i left out a lot of info.....im whooped!

There was some BTB action later in the afternoon.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you eat the Jackfish?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Goose Lover said:


> Do you eat the Jackfish?


Nah...they go in the freezer for sharkbait.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*??*

Can!t believe catching red snapper from the beach, curious how far down on pins and what is that brown looking fish on the row with the redfish?? Bill


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Snapper from the beach?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Yeah, i know...i left out a lot of info.....im whooped!
> 
> *There was some BTB action later in the afternoon*.


guessing thats where the snapper and grouper? came from... you guys need to get jobs, dayum...


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Man, I wish I lived closer. What a day, congrats!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

That's bada$$! I hope the action is still good next weekend!


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

@What.... You are not kidding. These PINS posts are eating me up. It looks like we have a front early-mid week and then clearing for the weekend next week. If we can get these guys to bottle some of this goodness for us.....


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Just checked the GFS model run. It looks like a strong front Mon-Tues will pass on by the weekend. The forecast for Sat 11/17 is light/variable winds on the lower coast.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

You guys are making me sick. I will be in Rockport this Sunday but have to spend the day moving a travel trailer from one spot to another. Can't do any fishing till the next weekend.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> There was some BTB action later in the afternoon.


OK, I was about to just flat LOSE IT over that fish variety until I read that. LOL

I may have to run down there tomorrow night if it looks like I can beat the winds.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

*Pins*

Jeez, All my years and I never saw anything like that. What a day to remember.

Huge Pomps!!!! And snaps from the beach? Really?????

Your going to need a wood chipper for those jacks. Great way to make chum, Just be sure to clean it before you return it to the rental store.
You guys better take a nap and lick those wounds...You gotta be wasted after that.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks all....i just wish i had taken my shark rigs, but this trip was supposed to be a pomp trip. I personally counted 15 bull and Bt sharks prowling very close to shore! Made it a little unnerving when we hooked up on a fish....you could see the sharks actually head towards the fish when we hooked up.

The snaps and the gag grouper came from OFF SHORE from the kayaks. 

The jacks are used for sharkbait....not chum.....we use up to 3/4 of the jack and put hooks in them!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

jc said:


> guessing thats where the snapper and grouper? came from... you guys need to get jobs, dayum...


LOL....we work....this pic was taken on PAY DAY!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Boy, days like the one you guys had don't come around very often at least for me. What's the bait of choice for those Snappers? I'm working to the goal of making some of those rigs runs down at CC area next years when the King's come back in close.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

troutless said:


> Boy, days like the one you guys had don't come around very often at least for me. What's the bait of choice for those Snappers? I'm working to the goal of making some of those rigs runs down at CC area next years when the King's come back in close.


Cut croaker was the ticket on this day.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

histprof said:


> Just checked the GFS model run. It looks like a strong front Mon-Tues will pass on by the weekend. The forecast for Sat 11/17 is light/variable winds on the lower coast.


Histprof, the weekend forecast for PINS seemed to get better overnight. Good news for you. I'm now 50/50 considering going to PINS or SS now on Sat afternoon and spending the night on the beach.:clover:


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes. We are going either way. Just keeping an eye on the conditions so that we know what to load in the truck. I am perfectly happy to fish the jetties, although I am really needing a good beach trip. We are also hoping that the winds will be light enough to allow an effective evening cookout. Fishing, sailboarding and the like are great. Big thick ribeyes over a hot fire with a nice merlot... now that is camping.


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

where exactly is PINS?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

txrednecktx said:


> where exactly is PINS?


Padre Island National Seashore.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

histprof said:


> Yes. We are going either way. Just keeping an eye on the conditions so that we know what to load in the truck. I am perfectly happy to fish the jetties, although I am really needing a good beach trip. We are also hoping that the winds will be light enough to allow an effective evening cookout. Fishing, sailboarding and the like are great. Big thick ribeyes over a hot fire with a nice merlot... now that is camping.


I decided today I'm going to PINS no matter what the forecast. I hope it gets better or at least stays the same and I can yak some big baits out Sat night but either way I'll be wade fishing Sat afternoon and probably Sun morning. Let me know if you want to meet up on the beach. I will probably be somewhere just south of the 4wd sign depending on the conditions. BTW, the last time I was there I could not get a cell signal on the beach. Not sure why but I hope I don't have the same problem.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Cell phones are useless on pins....just the way life intended it!


Should be some good red/black drum to be had through the highbanks...over the shell.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Cell phones are useless on pins....just the way life intended it!
> 
> Should be some good red/black drum to be had through the highbanks...over the shell.


Great! What mm is the shell?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Surfguy, the best shell bottom guts that i have found are spread out anywhere from the 20 to the 28mm....Although a great place to fish...its just not an ideal place to set up camp, just my .02.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Surfguy, the best shell bottom guts that i have found are spread out anywhere from the 20 to the 28mm....Although a great place to fish...its just not an ideal place to set up camp, just my .02.


JOHNNYREB, what kind of problems would I expect to run into if I setup camp at the shell? I guess I could wadefish the shell and move to setup camp for the night.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

The north end of the high banks is rutted up and is soft...its a pain to walk through...which makes driving through it a pain....wich makes folks have to get up on the wheel to drive through there....not that there doing anything wrong, but you have to keep up a good momentum to get through there at times.

From the 25 on south, the soft sand isnt much of a prob but it gets skinny through there, with higher tides people driving through there may have to run pretty close to your camp to get through...with that said there are a few holes in the dunes that you could probably get up in to fix that.

Then theres the weed...lol....Because of the bend and the currents that run through that area....the weed tends to hang up through there and not move much, where as on other parts of the beach the weed may move in and out with the tides.

Like i said, there are some great fish to be caught through there but a lot of dif variables involved. You just have to make a decision once ya get there.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> The north end of the high banks is rutted up and is soft...its a pain to walk through...which makes driving through it a pain....wich makes folks have to get up on the wheel to drive through there....not that there doing anything wrong, but you have to keep up a good momentum to get through there at times.
> 
> From the 25 on south, the soft sand isnt much of a prob but it gets skinny through there, with higher tides people driving through there may have to run pretty close to your camp to get through...with that said there are a few holes in the dunes that you could probably get up in to fix that.
> 
> ...


JR, thanks for the intel. You got my attention on the weed part so I'll just check it out when I get there. I may just crash in the teens if it looks good.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Surfguy, have a good trip. I am basing out of Mustang SP. Whether I visit PINS depends on whether my buddy decides to bring his wet sail board or his dry (wheels). I will fish whatever looks good somewhere between Mustang and the PINS visitor center. It looks like you will be much farther south, but if you run into the old fat guy with the half grown beard in the maroon suburban, stop to say hello.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

histprof said:


> Surfguy, have a good trip. I am basing out of Mustang SP. Whether I visit PINS depends on whether my buddy decides to bring his wet sail board or his dry (wheels). I will fish whatever looks good somewhere between Mustang and the PINS visitor center. It looks like you will be much farther south, but if you run into the old fat guy with the half grown beard in the maroon suburban, stop to say hello.


HP, have a good trip too! Let us know how you did. If you catch any fish, it will make that steak and merlot taste even better. LOL :brew:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

histprof said:


> Surfguy, have a good trip. I am basing out of Mustang SP. Whether I visit PINS depends on whether my buddy decides to bring his wet sail board or his dry (wheels). I will fish whatever looks good somewhere between Mustang and the PINS visitor center. It looks like you will be much farther south, but if you run into the old fat guy with the half grown beard in the maroon suburban, stop to say hello.


Mustang Beach SP has portaJ's and fresh water faucet and a pic-nic table about every 300 yds.. not groomed, but that means wood for a beach fire.
also RV hook-ups near the HQ behind the dunes... HOT showers there, too.


----------



## Dykeskl (Nov 17, 2012)

New to fishing. Where is PINS at?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Padre Island National Seashore


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

kelc71112 said:


> New to fishing. Where is PINS at?


OUT OF CORPUS CHRISTI.
PADRE ISLAND NATIONAL SEASHORE
63 MILES OF BEACH.









HAVE FUN !!!!!!!


----------

